# I CAN talk to females.



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

I _*CAN*_ talk to girls. Even the really attractive ones. _Especially_ the really attractive ones.

And i'm single, metro and not looking. Why? I talk _too_ easily to girls. I'd probably say something sexist and not realize it and be oblivious to it.

I have other as my sexuality because i'm a closet metro-sexual (I like girly bits, _and_ the clothes they wear). I'd love to wear unisex stuff, but i have close minded parents that make me wear navy and black. I want to wear purple cashmere shirts.


----------



## jackson21 (Nov 22, 2016)

what is metro?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

jackson21 said:


> what is metro?


boomin

Dont trust ya im gonna shot ya


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

I like boobs and girly clothes.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

jackson21 said:


> what is metro?


probably metrosexual

met·ro·sex·ual
ˌmetrōˈsekSHəwəl/
noun
a young, urban, heterosexual male with liberal political views, an interest in fashion, and a refined sense of taste.


----------



## jackson21 (Nov 22, 2016)

novalax said:


> probably metrosexual
> 
> met·ro·sex·ual
> ˌmetrōˈsekSHəwəl/
> ...


that sounds incredibly homosexual


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

jackson21 said:


> that sounds incredibly homosexual


Ill leave that for you to decide


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

jackson21 said:


> that sounds incredibly homosexual


tell that to asian people. Its a metrosexual country.


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't worry guys, i don't care what they think. It amuses me that me wearing pink pisses those kinds of people off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lester Roquefort said:


> I _*CAN*_ talk to girls. Even the really attractive ones. _Especially_ the really attractive ones.
> 
> And i'm single, metro and not looking. Why? I talk _too_ easily to girls. I'd probably say something sexist and not realize it and be oblivious to it.
> 
> I have other as my sexuality because i'm a closet metro-sexual (I like girly bits, _and_ the clothes they wear). I'd love to wear unisex stuff, but i have close minded parents that make me wear navy and black. I want to wear purple cashmere shirts.


Yes, you can!


----------

